# Infiniti FX Sebastian Vettel Version Revealed With 186-MPH Capability



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahead of its official debut at the Frankfurt Auto Show, Infiniti has released a selection of photos of what will be called the Infiniti FX Sebastian Vettel Version. Wearing the name of the Formula One World Champion (and current points leader for the 2011 season), the man himself will be on hand to unveil the custom luxury crossover in Frankfurt.

Based on the V8-powered FX50S Premium model, the aerodynamic updates are obvious from the photos, including a new carbon fiber front lip and rear spoiler. Suspension and engine upgrades are also promised as a part of the package, allowing this FX to fulfill Vettel's wish for a crossover that can drive at speeds of up to 300 km/h (186 mph). Vettel is, after all, from Germany the land of the autobahn.

Full details will be unveiled in Frankfurt, but in the mean time Infiniti has announced the car's aerodynamic components are the result of the brand's F1 partnership with Red Bull Racing.

More: *Infiniti FX Sebastian Vettel Version Revealed With 186-MPH Capability* on AutoGuide.com


----------

